# Library of free online seminary courses



## reaganmarsh (Dec 14, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Perhaps you're not interested in a full seminary program/degree, but you'd like to take some classes. Monergism has recently published a list of many seminaries offering free online courses/lectures, which you may browse here: https://www.monergism.com/topics/education-academia/library-free-online-seminary-courses

Enjoy!


----------



## Edm (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you! I have just recently discovered iTunes U and am loving it. edit. Just saw that this is the classes at iTunes U. Let me highly recommend them! At least I am learning a lot.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 14, 2016)

You can click the links at Monergism for the RTS courses and view/listen to them in your web browser as well.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 14, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> You can click the links at Monergism for the RTS courses and view/listen to them in your web browser as well.



Here is their Subsplash homepage, with access to all the lectures from your browser. I'm definitely going to be checking out the course on Medieval Theology from Douglas Kelly!


http://subsplash.com/reformtheosem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, Reagan! This is great!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 14, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> This is great!



Yeah, I'm pretty excited to get to study through some of these courses.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2016)

Edm said:


> Thank you! I have just recently discovered iTunes U and am loving it. edit. Just saw that this is the classes at iTunes U. Let me highly recommend them! At least I am learning a lot.



A lot of great stuff there, and some from some other institutions as well, including Reformed professors (even if I think they listed all of the Reformed institutions that are on iTunes U).


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 15, 2016)

It looks like Dr Beeke has added a few classes. I had his earlier lectures from almost ten years ago. I wonder if the Puritan Theology course is just available in audio format. I mean, I can convert the youtube videos to mp3, but this would be easier.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm teaching the local church women regarding the threat of Islam. With this I can further my own education regarding the subject.


----------

